# Favorite Gasoline?



## salvo54 (Aug 13, 2004)

Any recommendations for gas in your Nissan?

Discuss...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shell v power 93..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Depends on the location.
I used to go 93 or 94 but then there was no difference in the GA between that and 91 or 89 or 87. 
So now I fill up 89 (doesn't matter shell, mobil, texaco, chevron, etc.) because I don't need the waste of money that is high test, however psychologically I can't put the worst stuff unless it's really expensive.
It's interesting though, on my Max I have to do high test which really means anything 91 and over. It makes a difference on the low stuff.
Wish I had a diesel....

Seth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I was using Sunoco Premium 93 and sometimes Ultra 94 (it is a penny more than 93), but I have heard that Mobil and Chevron are excellent gases...and now everyone is saying Shell V Power...I filled my car up today with it. Well see how it sets with my QR.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've used shell since i got my car 2 years ago, and just recently switched to Chevron, as teh station is closer to my house  But yah, I've noticed a difference, mainly, it drives better. And i seem to get aroung 20 more miles a tank than with shell. odd.

Oh, and 83. Every now n then I'll throw in some 91, but why use a higher octane in a low-grade car? "cleaner"? not likely. better performance? not really. if anything, sunocos 94 makes me ping. fsck that. save money too.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chevron 93 makes me ping... shell dont make me ping @ all


----------



## salvo54 (Aug 13, 2004)

So what's the deal with the Shell V-Power, I have been hearing alot of things about it as well. Major engine cleaner or something like that?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

chevron came out with the same thing a bit back, chevron with TechRon(tm).

but, when shells first came out, they advertised it as making you get better gas mileage, not better cleaning power. guess they trying a different gimmick


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

P.S. gasolines aren't the same even from the same brand and same octane. So your shell and his shell are different. Doesn't matter on the brand since they all have restrictions and additives for the specific municipality. This is why supply and demand rules don't count for gasoline. There may be excess gas pumping in one state, but the goofy additive ordinances on the gas in your city is running low so you'll see higher prices.

Seth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my favorite is what's ever cheaper at the time. this week it was Hess, last week it was 76, and next week who knows.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Basically, the higher the RON, the better the detergent qualities of the gas...

If you run a higher octane once in a while, it should clean your engine out...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I usually run 76 92 octane. Anything less than 92 and I ping like crazy. I use 76 because there's a station close to everywhere I usually go.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

On the West Coast nothing but *76 * Super 92..... in the MidWest ConocoPhillips 93 or 94 Super.

I wouldn't put Arco gas in my car if it was .50 a gallon... it's pure crap compared to the ones above.. I've seen the spec sheets.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I recommend C16!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> I recommend C16!


I'm sure he means street gas...dufus...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> I'm sure he means street gas...dufus...



D'oh! I thought he wanted to know which gas smelled best when burnt! :thumbup: 

For street use, I use 87 octane on my car. I don't need higher octane for my purposes. It's just a waste of money using higher octane when you don't have anything done to the motor to justify spending the extra cash. An N/A car doesn't need higher octane gas unless otherwise recommended by the manufacturer.

Regarding the V-power Shell gas, it's basically got more detergents than other brand-name gases, which keeps the combustion chamber supposedly cleaner by lessening the amount of carbon build-up. I work at a Shell gas station, so I know a little bit about it. 

Also, brand-name doesn't matter to me. I go to whatever gas station is cheapest, which happens to be the Speedway station not too far from me.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> Regarding the V-power Shell gas, it's basically got more detergents than other brand-name gases


Nope... it may have more than other Shell brands. Or I should say _Equilon_ Brands. But very little difference when compared to other top brands.




Harris said:


> I work at a Shell gas station, so I know a little bit about it.


okay.... this is intended to be in fun.. you know me harris.

but, ummm how much could you know that much about it... sitting at a gas station taking peoples money? putting those cool detergent signs up and changing the price signs?...haha Now if you were in Refining or Transportation I might buy that.. 

Most gas stations are franchises these days...like Subway...lol

Even the station owners know very little about the specs and I would guess absolutly nothing about the production and refining process.




Harris said:


> Also, brand-name doesn't matter to me. I go to whatever gas station is cheapest, which happens to be the Speedway station not too far from me.


If you seen what was in it you might care..especially if you are running a performance enhanced motor. Just like anything else.. you can buy the $99 header or the $300 header.. I know you know what I mean


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> okay.... this is intended to be in fun.. you know me harris.
> 
> but, ummm how much could you know that much about it... sitting at a gas station taking peoples money? putting those cool detergent signs up and changing the price signs?...haha Now if you were in Refining or Transportation I might buy that..
> 
> ...



I only know what I know from what I read in the memo that Shell sent out before they came out with the V-power gas. I literally meant that I only knew a little bit about it, not to be confused with knowing exactly everything about it. I just don't work there, I literally run it. So I get to see and read more than the owners (three partners) themselves.

And yes, you're right, station owners don't know because they don't care. They just want the money. They hardly make anything on gas anyway. Most of the sales come from the grocery items, which is where most of their focus is on.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> If you seen what was in it you might car..especially if you are running a performance enhanced motor. Just like anything else.. you can buy the $99 header or the $300 header.. you as well as anyone knows there is a difference.



I like this guy! Tearing my ass up while trying to be nice about it! :cheers: 


I understand that dude, but at the moment, with no real work done to the motor, I don't really care (well, I kinda do). I do know that I wouldn't go to a Marathon or any independent gas station because I know where they order their shit from. They buy CHEAP-ass gas from Lord knows where and make a pretty penny on it. They dont have restrictions like other gas-stations, who have to buy the gas from the franchise who's name is being used (like BP or Shell, for instance).


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I've run Shell 93 in my car since I got it. Continued when they moved to the V Power and I'm sure I've seen a difference. Then again I really haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I use the most expensive Shell gas. Don't remember what octane it is.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> I like this guy! Tearing my ass up while trying to be nice about it! :cheers:


haha not meant that way at the time...sorry if you took it that way..

See now you know the right way to flame on NF ...j/k :cheers:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I usually fill up on 87 Shell :thumbup: If I come across a 76 station, I'll fill up on that. I avoid the smaller mom & pop stations, and Arco - even if I'm running on fumes. There have been a couple of close calls were I drove another mile or two looking for a Shell or 76....my bright orange low fuel light making me sweat it out....


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I stick to the local Mobil with 93 octane. If I have to go elsewhere I goto Exxon. About 2 years ago my one friend knew someone that did a test on most of the local gas stations gas and found the Exxon had the least amount of water in it and Turkey Hill had the most. Up until that point I used Turkey Hill gas. When I switched to Exxon and Mobil I noticed a sizeable difference in performance and how smoothly the car ran. I've tried every local gas station(Hess, Sunoco, Sheets-horrible, crown, mobil, turkey hill, exxon) and none of the rest are as good. Y'all talk about Shell and Chevron and makes me wonder cuz there ain't any of them around here.

Mitch


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I go with Exxon all the time..I tried others but I keep going back to this one. I usually go with 93 Octane if Im not broke, but if I am 91 or regular does the job just as well. :thumbup:


----------



## salvo54 (Aug 13, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> chevron came out with the same thing a bit back, chevron with TechRon(tm).
> 
> but, when shells first came out, they advertised it as making you get better gas mileage, not better cleaning power. guess they trying a different gimmick


So is it pure gimmick or does it actually help at all?

Thanks.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

gasoline is confusing...

how come no one mentioned BP? i go to the one up the street because its the easiest to get to.(mobil accross the street from BP requires threading the needle accross a very busy intersection, clark requires and extra half mile)


----------



## pae9132 (Aug 27, 2004)

*don't use texaco*

before I got my maxima I was driving a geo metro lsi...I drove the crap out of it...I'm in the military...when I got back from korea I picked up my metro in wa. state and drove it to so. cali. ...I then drove it to texas...I put a lot of miles on it and I always seemed to get more mileage from chevron or mobil...texaco was crap....it was so bad I could tell the difference in my geo...I've never had the opportunity to try 76...I now just use the on-post gas (93 octane) for my maxima and it runs fine....


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

93 chevron or exxon/mobil


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I run Hess 93 in the summer to prevent knock and ping since i have my timing set at 15 deg. The rest of the year when it's cooler i switch over to Hess 87...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Mobil 87, always. If i can find a shell staition i'll use that, but not many around here.


----------



## salvo54 (Aug 13, 2004)

salvo54 said:


> So is it pure gimmick or does it actually help at all?
> 
> Thanks.


They did an animation of what it is supposed to do. Kinda cool...

http://www.shellvpower.com/under_the_hood.htm

:fluffy:


----------

